# Funny Raw Story



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

So, I have never tried raw food with my dog before, but I really like the idea of it and thought I would start really small with a little raw snack today.

Keep in mind, Cajun is 9 and has always been a kibble only guy. He's got a strong, healthy digestive system (no allergies, rarely has diarrhea). I was making chicken soup anyway, so I gave him the neck. I put it in his empty food bowl and called him over. He gave it a sniff and then looked at me with this priceless face that seemed to ask, "Can I seriously have this?"

I assured him that it was OK and he ran around the house with it, wagging his tail, and occasionally spitting it onto the floor and staring at it. I encouraged him to eat it in my "happy doggie voice" and he got into play mode (butt in the air, paws stretched out in front of him) and started happily dancing around the chicken neck. At this point, I was laughing so hard, he got even more excited! He ran to the back door with the neck in his mouth and pawed at the door to go out.

I let him out and he took the neck to the place on the patio where he keeps all his treasures and stared at it some more. I spied on him from the window and watched him finally eat the neck with glee. 

It made him so happy, I felt bad for not giving it a try sooner!


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't stop laughing! You did a great job of describing this. I could almost see it.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That is absolutely ADORABLE!! Where was your video camera?!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

aawwww that is the sweetest thing!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

He just won the lottery!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL I love that story... such a happy guy but on a more serious note..... How could you not video it? 

We just got a foster 2 weeks ago and I gave her a chicken foot and she was super happy to get it but then kept staring at it like "what do I do with it" took her awhile to try and chew it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I gave Kacie a leg or thigh for her first raw meal and she buried it! Dug it up a short while later to finally eat it.
You need to make chicken soup more often, I bet Cajun would appreciate it!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

That's hilarious! I'm laughing at your story, what a goofball he is! How cute!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I love the reactions of so many of the dogs when I introduce them to their first chunk of raw meat (usually a neck or a back, sometimes a thigh). They are always like, "OMG IS THAT FOR ME?" Several of them have to shake it as if it needs to be subdued before they can eat it. Koshka loves it, and chows down pretty quickly, even if I leave the room (he prefers me to stick around if he's eating kibble), and Krissie tends to go hide hers and try to come back and get more before she eats. 

I can almost see your dog dancing around with joy over the neck, and it's too too cute!


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

That's so funny! I wish we could see that display.

Today, we got a batch of duck necks in. I was outside digging them out of the frozen box and Walter (4 months) was just staring with amazement. Then I handed him one and you thought it was Christmas! He went running to the lawn and was in Heaven.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is so funny and I agree we need video...maybe the next time?!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Priceless. I, too, wish I could have seen this on you tube


----------

